# What smells?



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

As soon as I walked into this "newly renovated" place my nose told me that there was a dry trap or a CO plug missing.
But live and learn, I was wrong on both counts! There were no cleanouts to be found *anywhere* and this is how the KS was connected:










:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ever who did that was a complete idiot. Could there be a trap under the crawlspace? Either way its wrong. I guess he didn't have any straight stops on the truck...must have been flatrate job and I bet he drove a box van too.:jester:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

The "idiot" was the landlord. No trap at all!
The guy kept talking about "his plumber" and "the plumber did this because.." and on and on. (Code violations galore in this shack). I just shrugged and told him that I doubted a plumber had ever been in this place and if one was then it would have cost him alot less than he's going to be paying to keep this crap show running.

Used less than $10 worth of materials and about 20 minutes of my time. Felt like charging the _cha-CHING_ premium rate but didn't. Made my money w/ profit but didn't feel right leaving the rest of the place as it was. It needs a complete re-pipe, waste & water, and all this is new last summer. tsk tsk


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

that must be one of those guys "skilled in Remodelation"


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Miguel said:


> Used less than $10 worth of materials and about 20 minutes of my time. Felt like charging the _cha-CHING_ premium rate but didn't.


I've seen that same thing before in a mobile home, when I told them what it would cost to fix it, they said they would just pour bleach down the drain and keep the stopper in it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

At least they did remember the air admittance valve (For all the good its doing!)


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Ever who did that was a complete idiot. Could there be a trap under the crawlspace? Either way its wrong. I guess he didn't have any straight stops on the truck...must have been flatrate job and I bet he drove a box van too.:jester:


Whatever .


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Yea, and a non code approved studor vent at that. ( Florida that is )


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I all I can say is "SHOW ME THE MONEY!" Cheap a$$ landlords should have to be made to pay, for hiring hack to save a buck. Party in Canada this weekend.:jester:


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I've seen that same thing before in a mobile home, when I told them what it would cost to fix it, they said they would just pour bleach down the drain and keep the stopper in it.


HAHA gotta love "customers" like that... I wonder what they think- Umh ah dou I will just pour bleach down, uuuh mmuh that'll stop the smell for sure!!!


----------

